# What is the rule



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

When do you mark your ball? I've played with people that mark the ball anytime some one is putting or when the ball is in the putters line. is there a tournament rule vrs regular play rule? I just do as the Romans do or when bloking the away putter.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This is an interesting one I've played with guys that as soon as they hit the green they mark their ball and other like me that will pick the ball when its in the outer players line. so it would be great to know the rule.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Once the ball is on the green, you are allowed to mark and lift it. You don't have to wait for everyone else's ball to be on the green.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> Once the ball is on the green, you are allowed to mark and lift it. You don't have to wait for everyone else's ball to be on the green.


Exactly. The main reason most pros mark their ball immediately is so they can clean it, removing any mud and other things that could mess up the roll of the ball. This is perfectly legal, and advisable for just about everyone.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*whats the rule*

King woods and Memorex88 maybe my question wasn't clear. Do you have to pick up or can you just leave the ball once on the green. I can understand it if you want to clean the ball or if you are in the away putter's line. 2nd if one ball is on and another chips or putts and hits the stationary ball who gets the penalty stroke.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't believe there is a rule that says you have to mark your ball. Maybe on tour, they have something that keeps competition courteous, but I really have no idea.

Here in Miami, the sandy soil is mixed with a lot of clay to keep the courses from washing away, so the ball gets really dirty and in areas where the course is watered heavily, around or on the green, it's very common to have a glob of mud on your ball. It pretty much becomes habit to mark the ball and clean it or the silly thing wouldn't roll straight to save your life.

As an extension of this question - How many times have you seen someone pick up their marked ball and wipe it on the green itself. Did you know that's a penalty? It's OK to go to the fringe and wipe it there, but not on the putting surface itself.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

broken tee said:


> King woods and Memorex88 maybe my question wasn't clear. Do you have to pick up or can you just leave the ball once on the green. I can understand it if you want to clean the ball or if you are in the away putter's line. 2nd if one ball is on and another chips or putts and hits the stationary ball who gets the penalty stroke.


You don't have to mark/pickup the ball but your allowed IF you want to.
Your second question, "_if one ball is on and another chips or putts and hits the stationary ball who gets the penalty stroke_?"

Rule 18-5 of the USGA - If a ball in play and at rest is moved by another ball in motion
after a stroke, the moved ball must be replaced.
There is no penalty BUT the ball that was hit (see why marking the ball is good) must be put back to it's original spot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

That clears it up for me, I had a guy try to tell me it would cost me a stroke because I didn't mark the ball while he chipped on the green if he hit my ball. Thanks guys this was a good lesson to learn
Bob


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> You don't have to mark/pickup the ball but your allowed IF you want to.
> Your second question, "_if one ball is on and another chips or putts and hits the stationary ball who gets the penalty stroke_?"
> 
> Rule 18-5 of the USGA - If a ball in play and at rest is moved by another ball in motion
> ...


That's not exactly true. Rule 18 applies to what happens to a player whose ball is moved by another ball. There's no penalty on the player who's ball gets moved. But, Rule 19-5a applies to this situation more so than rule 18-5. If only one, or neither ball was on the green prior to the stroke, then there's no penalty under rule 19-5a. But, if _both _balls are on the putting green before the stroke that causes two balls to collide, then the player who made the stroke (not the player who failed to mark his ball) receives a *2 stroke penalty* _in stroke play_. There's no penalty in match play. The player whose ball was hit must replace his ball. 

The Rules of Golf


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

broken tee said:


> That clears it up for me, I had a guy try to tell me it would cost me a stroke because I didn't mark the ball while he chipped on the green if he hit my ball. Thanks guys this was a good lesson to learn
> Bob


He was wrong. Also, let's say he was putting, with both of your balls on the green during stroke play. He failed to ask you to mark your ball; instead, he just hit. His ball strike your ball. He would then get a two stroke penalty. Good stuff. :cheers:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey!you guys are alright, the answers get better and better. 
Surtees or Dennis buy me an aiplane ticket and get us a tee time.
thats if my wife will let me go.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I don't believe there is a rule that says you have to mark your ball. Maybe on tour, they have something that keeps competition courteous, but I really have no idea.
> 
> Here in Miami, the sandy soil is mixed with a lot of clay to keep the courses from washing away, so the ball gets really dirty and in areas where the course is watered heavily, around or on the green, it's very common to have a glob of mud on your ball. It pretty much becomes habit to mark the ball and clean it or the silly thing wouldn't roll straight to save your life.
> 
> As an extension of this question - How many times have you seen someone pick up their marked ball and wipe it on the green itself. Did you know that's a penalty? It's OK to go to the fringe and wipe it there, but not on the putting surface itself.


Not quite true Dennis. You can only be penalized if what you did can be construed as testing the surface. If you are clearly just knocking a chunk of mud off the ball it is legal. It's not the best way to do it, but it isn't automatically a violation. The situation is covered in Decision 16-1d/5.



> 16-1d/5 Rubbing Ball on Putting Green for Cleaning Purposes
> 
> Q. May a player clean his ball by rubbing it on the putting green?
> 
> A. Yes, provided the act is not for the purpose of testing the surface of the putting green. It is recommended that a ball be cleaned in other ways to eliminate any question as to the player’s intentions.


I'd say that if you are playing in a competition with someone who is a stickler for the rules, it maybe isn't the best idea. But a reasonable person will not gig you on it as long as you don't do something that looks really questionable.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

There are some really good answers here we bump into this rule on the weekend where a ball was on the green and someone chipping on hit it so it was great to know the real so that the hit ball could be replace. Broken tee i think it would work better if you brought me and plane ticket and I'll book the tee time


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*What's the rule*



Surtees said:


> There are some really good answers here we bump into this rule on the weekend where a ball was on the green and someone chipping on hit it so it was great to know the real so that the hit ball could be replace. Broken tee i think it would work better if you brought me and plane ticket and I'll book the tee time


You want to play in the snow?:laugh:


----------

